# Envoi de mail avec iPad + iPhone



## Mick83 (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un iPad 2 - wifi. J'avais déjà un iPhone 4.
Pouvez-vous me dire svp comment envoyer des mails écrits sur l'iPad pour être expédiés par l'iPhone ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Pharrel (8 Août 2011)

Heu ???????? Pourquoi n'ecris-tu pas directement ton mail sur l'iphone si c'est pour l'envoyer par celui-ci ?


----------



## Mick83 (9 Août 2011)

Merci pour la pré-réponse.
Je n'avais pas de borne wifi et j'avais plusieurs mails assez longs à envoyer.
Il eut été plus aisé de les écrire sur l'iPad et de les expédier en 3G sur l'iPhone.
Si vous avez des idées ......
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## irishboy (9 Août 2011)

Le tethering !!! ton iphone est jailbreaké ?


----------



## Pharrel (9 Août 2011)

Ok je comprend mieux !Non desoler aucun moyen de transfert.
Desoler, le seul est de trouver une borne wi fi ou le tethering (qui revient à transformer ton iphone en borne wifi) comme le sugere irishboy.


----------



## Mick83 (9 Août 2011)

Merci à vous deux pour les réponses.
Mon iPhone n'est pas jailbreaké ..... j'hésite encore à le faire ......


----------



## Mick83 (9 Août 2011)

Je reviens vers vous. 
Si je ne peux transférer un fichier mail entre l'iPad et l'iPhone, puis-je le faire à l'aide du logiciel intégré "Notes" ?
Je pourrais alors écrire tous mes mails sur l'iPad avec Notes et transférer ce fichier sur l'iPhone pour copier/coller ensuite le texte dans mail sur l'iPhone.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## irishboy (9 Août 2011)

C'est impossible ... Tes notes se synchronisent au travers du net. donc dans ton cas aucun intérêt !!!

Je te le redis si tu tiens vraiment à cette solution pense au jailbreak !!! Le tethering marche très bien et c'est le moyen le plus rapide de faire ce que tu souhaite faire !!!


----------

